# Protecting your bed



## Bogstandard (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you know that with just a little slip you can permanently damage your lathe bedway by dropping a chuck or a heavy piece of stock onto it.
With just 3 pieces of scrap wood and a few screws or nails you can help prevent such damage just by making a bedway protector.







It also acts in my case when not being used for protection, as a little flat area where I can put the tooling I am using to keep it to hand.






John


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 30, 2007)

This is the board that came with my SB


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 30, 2007)

You are talking quality now.
Is that a standard fitting or was it made by the previous owners?

John


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 31, 2007)

Bogstander   The way guard came with the lathe  Owner #1 made it.  I am owner #3.  I asked owner #2 the story on the lathe.  
Here is goes.  #1 bought it just because he wanted one.  He told #2 he only used it to make ten items.  He liked woodworking bette.  Of the ten items I have three a tailstock alingment tool,a hight gage, and a knocker for the head stock.  
Owner #2 brought it home and a week later a good frend sold him a 10L with every alois tool made.  plus every thing SB made.  Therefor he newer used it.  I sure hope I get to use it.  Here is a pic of the knocker.


----------

